# Urgent, Job Seeker Insurance for 6 months only



## aisha119 (Sep 20, 2014)

Hi its really urgent. I have appointment in a few days and my travel insurance is still not sorted out. 
For Job Seeker visa we need to get travel insurance for 3 months or 6 months? 
Almost all insurance companies do not have a policy for 6 months. So can I get two policies each of 3 months?


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

aisha119 said:


> Hi its really urgent. I have appointment in a few days and my travel insurance is still not sorted out.
> For Job Seeker visa we need to get travel insurance for 3 months or 6 months?
> Almost all insurance companies do not have a policy for 6 months. So can I get two policies each of 3 months?


I don't see why they should not accept this as long as your entire stay is covered. 

When inviting somebody to Germany, I have always gone with this one:

Reise-Krankenversicherung des ADAC - für Besucher in Deutschland

It's flexible 1-12 months.


----------



## aisha119 (Sep 20, 2014)

Hi, 

Just to share, I got the visa. Will travel to Berlin in January. Need to start preparing for my job search there and all. I'm really excited.


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

aisha119 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just to share, I got the visa. Will travel to Berlin in January. Need to start preparing for my job search there and all. I'm really excited.


Well done Aisha. Berlin is a great place to be able to work in. 
Don't forget to get a decent thick coat for January!


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

James3214 said:


> Well done Aisha. Berlin is a great place to be able to work in.
> Don't forget to get a decent thick coat for January!


Yes, very well done, indeed!

Don't forget warm, water tight winter boots


----------



## aisha119 (Sep 20, 2014)

ALKB said:


> Yes, very well done, indeed!
> 
> Don't forget warm, water tight winter boots


Hi,

That I can get from Berlin I guess, once I reach there.


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

aisha119 said:


> Hi,
> 
> That I can get from Berlin I guess, once I reach there.


Of course - just wear some sensible shoes. Seriously. My mother- and sister-in-law once arrived in March in Berlin to visit us and had to walk through 25 cm of snow. In dainty strappy sandals.


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

Good advice. When I was there last January it was -10c. The River Spree was completely frozen over.


----------



## aisha119 (Sep 20, 2014)

OMG,,, I better go prepared. I got the idea...


----------

